# Smoking pistachios



## falconplayer26 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey guys, bought myself a cold smoke tube and smoked some pistachios plain, no seasoning. Well not I'm looking to venture a bit, any good recipes for marinades or spices you have Used? Did you cold smoke or did you smoke them using heat?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2016)

I did a search & here's some reading for you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=smoked+pistachios

Al


----------

